# Shows in Chronological Order



## Markell (May 14, 2006)

I'd like to see the NOW SHOWING list in Chronological Order. I like to watch in the FIRST IN, FIRST WATCHED order. If it's Oprah or Dr. Phil, I might skip over some shows altogether, but if I'm watching all episodes of ANYTHING, then I don't want to have to scroll down to the bottom to watch the first one.

Of course, there's a chance I'm missing something, and there's an option I'm missing here! Please let me know if this is already possible to do. (I have Humax series 2.)

I like having the shows sorted by group, and within the groups I'd like to see them listed from top to bottom, earliest to latest (or at least have the cursor default to the bottom one so I don't have to scroll down).


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

At this point its by Group or By Name or By Date

You can make your suggestion here:

http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv2192.htm?


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Markell said:


> I'd like to see the NOW SHOWING list in Chronological Order. I like to watch in the FIRST IN, FIRST WATCHED order. If it's Oprah or Dr. Phil, I might skip over some shows altogether, but if I'm watching all episodes of ANYTHING, then I don't want to have to scroll down to the bottom to watch the first one.
> 
> Of course, there's a chance I'm missing something, and there's an option I'm missing here! Please let me know if this is already possible to do. (I have Humax series 2.)
> 
> I like having the shows sorted by group, and within the groups I'd like to see them listed from top to bottom, earliest to latest (or at least have the cursor default to the bottom one so I don't have to scroll down).


Its not a perfect solution, but the advance button







should skip to the bottom of the group.

So you'd only be two button presses away from the oldest episode: Advance, Play.

What I would like to see, which is related to this, is a sort by original air date. The TiVo knows this date for each episode, and that would let me take reruns that are aired in random order and tell the TiVo to arrange them in the order they first aired.
Even if you didn't have all the episodes, at least you could watch the ones you have in order.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Jonathan_S said:


> What I would like to see, which is related to this, is a sort by original air date. The TiVo knows this date for each episode, and that would let me take reruns that are aired in random order and tell the TiVo to arrange them in the order they first aired.
> Even if you didn't have all the episodes, at least you could watch the ones you have in order.


 :up: :up: :up:

Now that sounds awesome!!!


----------



## Markell (May 14, 2006)

dirtypacman said:


> At this point its by Group or By Name or By Date
> 
> You can make your suggestion here:
> 
> http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv2192.htm?


Thanks; I have used that but they haven't been very responsive. Perhaps they're secretly working to implement my ideas behind the scenes!


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Jonathan_S said:


> What I would like to see, which is related to this, is a sort by original air date. The TiVo knows this date for each episode, and that would let me take reruns that are aired in random order and tell the TiVo to arrange them in the order they first aired.
> Even if you didn't have all the episodes, at least you could watch the ones you have in order.


A gentle reminder:

Alas, the TiVo does not *always* know the date for each episode. 

Even putting aside the case of generic program listings which only have the OAD for the start of the series as a whole, there are plenty of cases where the Guide Data is incomplete and/or the OAD is just plain wrong (obvious repeats with an OAD which matches the air date of the listing in the Guide Data).

It's a great idea, but like all things with TiVo, bound to be hampered by the lack of good/complete Guide Data.

Jan


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

murgatroyd said:


> A gentle reminder:
> 
> Alas, the TiVo does not *always* know the date for each episode.
> 
> ...


True. The generic guide data is going to give pretty random results if you try a sort on it. I imagine that if they didn't do anything special it would either all end up grouped at either the beginning or the end of the list. I think at the end would be better. Out of the way.

And flat out wrong guide data will be a problem, but hopefully not much more than it is today when the guide data lists one episode but a different one (or possibly a different program) was recorded.


----------



## Markell (May 14, 2006)

murgatroyd said:


> Even putting aside the case of generic program listings which only have the OAD for the start of the series as a whole, there are plenty of cases where the Guide Data is incomplete and/or the OAD is just plain wrong (obvious repeats with an OAD which matches the air date of the listing in the Guide Data).
> 
> It's a great idea, but like all things with TiVo, bound to be hampered by the lack of good/complete Guide Data.
> 
> Jan


I wasn't even talking about the original air date (and it seems so silly that the producers can't be bothered to attach that to the program, or just an episode number), but the date that TiVo records it. It's showing me everything backwards!


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Markell said:


> I wasn't even talking about the original air date (and it seems so silly that the producers can't be bothered to attach that to the program, or just an episode number), but the date that TiVo records it. It's showing me everything backwards!


Yes, the Chronological lists put the newest episode at the top.

If you want to view the oldest first, go to the bottom and work your way up. 

Jan


----------



## BJ411 (Jun 5, 2006)

what works for me is to use 'sort by date' but also turn "Groups' on

if i have a few backed up episodes of keith olbermann, they are listed together in a folder, if i click his name i can see 3 backed up shows and easily click that 3rd one if i want to watch the oldest one first..


----------

